# Actor George Kennedy Passes Away



## WhatInThe (Mar 6, 2016)

Journeyman actor George Kennedy passes away at 91. Claim to fame was the movie Cool Hand Luke. Had numerous movies and tv shows. The Naked Gun series rings a bell. Had guest appearances as well. He was one of these actors who had a flare I'd guess you call it. Not a pretty boy actor but you always enjoyed watching him work, he was from a different era. For some reason the movie the Eiger Sanction sticks out in my mind.

RIP

http://www.newsday.com/entertainmen...r-from-cool-hand-luke-airport-dies-1.11524491


----------



## Arachne (Mar 6, 2016)

What a year this is shaping up to be thus far.. RIP always enjoyed your work..


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

Damn.

I always enjoyed George. I think he may have been in a few of the older western TV series as well. _Cool Hand Luke_ - he was great. RIP, George. And thank you.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2016)

RIP George.  I always liked his roles in most of his films, but I gotta admit that I _almost_ hurled watching him
choke down all of those hard-boiled eggs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

Great scene!


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2016)

RIP George!    One of the best.


----------



## oldman (Mar 7, 2016)

I liked George when he played in the "Airport" movies. When he was rocking the plane back and forth to get it out of the snowdrift, I used to think "what a crock." Hollywood had a good imagination.

RIP, George!


----------

